
Show HN: Weekly curated security newsletter - dietervds
https://securitynewsletter.co/
======
dietervds
I love curated newsletters as a primary source of information, but I couldn't
find one about security news that I enjoyed, so I created this one. It's
inspired heavily by newsletters like Saas Weekly, Devops Weekly and
Cron.weekly.

A bit over 300 subscribers so far, 3 months in. Open rates have been
consistent around 60-70%. From all the projects I've done, I'm enjoying this
one the most by far. The newsletter is sent with the service Curated, which
I'm very pleased with.

Let me know what you guys think, I'd appreciate any feedback.

~~~
brudgers
Looking at the archive there does not appear to be a clear editorial opinion
about what security news _is_. Some articles are useless in terms of security
practice, e.g. the Ashley Madison settlement which is legal news and
titillation but there are no lessons or reasons to change security practice.

Good luck.

~~~
dietervds
Thanks for the feedback!

You are right, the filter of what makes news is something that I'm calibrating
as I write more issues and learn more. I generally try and share only
educational articles, like you said. In the case of Ashley Madison I found it
to be an interesting story about accountability for lack of security.

But sometimes I'll just share something because it, well, made the news, and
got a lot of attention that week, as I feel that's what many subscribers want.
Or just something funny.

I do try to stay away from politics, privacy-only news (one can start a
separate newsletter on that), and non-actionable news about a small exploit
that was found and patched, that helps no one who reads it.

------
rami
Similar: [http://workhack.com/security](http://workhack.com/security)

~~~
dietervds
Thanks for the link. I wouldn't necessarily call them similar though. One is a
handy list of RSS feeds, the other a newsletter that summarizes selected
articles. Still though, bookmarked :-)

------
bradknowles
Looks interesting enough that I am happy to check it out.

Thanks!

